

Experiment: What happens when you make a $20 iPad app free? - akumpf
http://news.fiddlewax.com/post/121786485029/firo

======
akumpf
Still one more month to go as a free app, but in the first 10 days, Firo has
gained 80,000 users.

Source: I'm the dev. :)

